# We all know that one guy . . . .



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

I most likely don't know you and we've probably never met, but I do know one thing about you: you're doing it wrong.

You see, the way you hold your pistol is all wrong.

If your thumbs aren't pointed up then you're doing it wrong.
If your thumbs aren't pointed forward or down then you're doing it wrong.
If your thumbs aren't touching the slide then you're doing it wrong.
If your thumbs ARE touching the slide then you're doing it wrong.
If you're not using Weaver stance, you're doing it wrong.
If you're not using Isosceles stance, you're doing it wrong.
If you care about stance in the first place then you're wrong.

They way you have your pistol setup is also wrong. You're using the wrong sights, the wrong trigger, the wrong gee-whiz-bang aftermarket parts&#8230;you're even using the wrong gun. What I'm using is obviously better. My choices and what works for me, clearly negates what works for you.

The caliber you chose, since it's different than the one I chose, is wrong. The only caliber that will work in a gunfight is the one I have chosen.

And don't get me started on your rifle.

If you're using an AR-15, you doing it wrong. It's a jam-o-matic and only idiots use them. Also, they fire the wussy little 5.56 round, which as we all know is barely adequate to kill cats squirrels.

If you're using an AK variant, you're doing it wrong. Commie guns suck, and only commies use them. They barely shoot 5 MOA on a perfect day when unicorns are flying over the windless range farting butterflies. Oh, and all commie ammo is corrosive, just like the commies themselves.

And just like your pistol setup, your rifle setup is completely wrong. Because it's different from mine.

Your sling, where and how you attached it, is wrong. Your butt stock isn't adjusted right. It's too far, too close, the wrong butt stock to begin with. Your sights are the wrong choice, because everyone knows that real commando operators use [insert sights here]. And your optic? Please. If it's not [insert optic here] then it's wrong.

Lower 1/3 co-witness? Wrong. Absolute co-witness? Wrong. Don't know what a co-witness is? Wrong. Care about co-witnessing in the first place? Wrong.

If you're not proficient with irons out to 1,000 yards in the dark off hand, then you don't need an optic at all. And certainly not THAT optic. Wrong again.

You've got a laser mounted to your rifle? Really? What is this Call of Duty? You're wrong.

You DON'T have a laser mounted to your rifle? Cool airsoft gear bro. You're wrong.

You should keep your rifle setup simple. Sling and irons. Everything else is stupid and wrong.

You should hang as much crap off your rifle as space allows. Sling and irons only? Wrong.

If you're not using [insert brand here] mags then you're doing it wrong.

No one needs THAT many rails on a rifle. You're wrong.

There are no rails on your handguard? You're doing it wrong.

Everyone should have a weapon light mounted to their rifle, but not THAT light. You're wrong.

You use a magwell grip? You're wrong. You should be using the super tactical thumb over bore grip.

You're using the thumb over bore grip? That's retarded and was invented to feed fanboys. You're doing it wrong.

You grip somewhere in the middle of the handguard? Well obviously you have no idea what you're doing and you can't make up your mind. You're doing it wrong.

You see, my choices are the only right choices. What works for me MUST work for everyone else, and all contradictory choices are wrong. And this being the internet, I feel obliged to tell you.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

I see you've met my wife.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you I always felt that I was damned If I do and damned if I don't, now I know for sure. LOL


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

8thDayStranger said:


> I see you've met my wife.


Lol

__________


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Are you a relative?*

This is called narcissism. The narcissist is attracted to other narcissists, and they have people that they never give credit to.

One of the most important things about a narcissist, they give criticism, but OMG, they cannot take it! Criticize a narcissist, and they will deny, get angry, turn on you big time. Ultimately, their criticism of you is based in their own insecurity.

Many narcissists are proud to be one.

Remember the image of Narcissus, looking into the pool to see his image. Usually, but not always, the narcissist needs lots of mirror time, and things have to be just so about how they look and dress. I have a cousin that needs about an hour of mirror time each day or it isn't pleasant to be around her. And life is all about her. Her needs come before everyone else's. So the people you see who are always dressed and groomed and perfected are often narcissists. They are trying to look perfect, while they feel flawed.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/dr-craig-malkin/narcissists_b_3331293.html


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

PipLogan said:


> Lower 1/3 co-witness? Wrong. Absolute co-witness? Wrong. Don't know what a co-witness is? Wrong. Care about co-witnessing in the first place? Wrong.


farting butterflies made me giggle, 
but I started laughing out loud when I got to this!!

I love this post


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

camo2460 said:


> Thank you I always felt that I was damned If I do and damned if I don't, now I know for sure. LOL


Story of my life


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

LincTex said:


> farting butterflies made me giggle,
> but I started laughing out loud when I got to this!!
> 
> I love this post


It's a goody for sure !


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

weedygarden said:


> This is called narcissism. The narcissist is attracted to other narcissists, and they have people that they never give credit to.
> 
> One of the most important things about a narcissist, they give criticism, but OMG, they cannot take it! Criticize a narcissist, and they will deny, get angry, turn on you big time. Ultimately, their criticism of you is based in their own insecurity.
> 
> ...


I don't believe we are related  but maybe who knows.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have attended a lot of firearms instructor schools, armorer schools, tactical schools, etc. But one of the best was SigArms academy in the late 1990's. At the time their staff was perhaps the best in the nation. One of the instructors made it very clear that there is a best way to hold a gun, a best way to stand, a best way to squeeze the trigger, etc., etc., etc. But he was also very clear on the message of "If the shooter can't shoot, teach them to shoot. If the shooter can shoot okay, help them to shoot better. If the shooter can shoot well, leave well enough alone". This is all just human nature and is 100x worse with the anonymity of the internet (which is why I don't frequent gun forums like I used to). People become heavily and personally invested in their preferences and decide that they fall into the classification of right or wrong. I drive a Chevy so all Fords suck. The only company that makes a good AR-15 is Colt. I have a 1911 because Glock's blow up the second you fire one. Now if this debate was about Pepsi versus Coke, in that case Coke really is better in every conceivable way and if you disagree then you are wrong!


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> In every conceivable way and if you disagree then you are wrong!


well in every way but taste. vract: vract: vract:vract:vract:vract:vract:vract:vract: vract:vract:vract:vract:vract:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

There's ONE sure way to spot "that guy". He has enough red man packed into his jaw it looks like he has a baseball in his mouth.

The ONLY way to deal with him is to nod your head and say:
"YUP, I know that, everybody with a brain knows that, but I'm doing
an article for my survival forum on what happens when you do do it
like that! stick around for some laughs!"Proceed to tell him about your
grandkids and "operations". he'll run like hell!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> well in every way but taste.


You Sir, clearly have no appreciation for the finer things. Pepsi falls just below clam juice and warm pee on the scale of drinkability.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> You Sir, clearly have no appreciation for the finer things. Pepsi falls just below clam juice and warm pee on the scale of drinkability.


You know there isn't SUPPOSED to be any real cocaine in that stuff anymore but there must be, ony way I can see anyone liking that stuff:eyebulge: LOL


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

and that guy is why I stay out of-
Gun shops
Gun ranges
Kayak shops
Bike shops
Fishing shops
4wd shops
Knife shops
Hunting shops
etc.......
I know what I want and why. Sell it to me or I'm walking out. 
Give me grief about only .45's, anything smaller than an AR-10, semis are for amatures, 9mm's are for girls, that only a full suspension mountain bike will do, Hobie are the only kayaks for serious fisherman, well my $400 reel is the way to go, what gear ratio is in your Jeep, you need at least 35"s to, you use a $25 rod to catch sharks?, why not just carry a bowie knife, well my Kimber, your atv is only a 250cc, blah blah blah, and I won't be back to your shop....

I do my research, I know what I want because of experience, STFU!!!!

Ya you could say that I've met a few......


----------



## Quills (Jun 14, 2011)

weedygarden said:


> This is called narcissism. The narcissist is attracted to other narcissists, and they have people that they never give credit to.
> 
> One of the most important things about a narcissist, they give criticism, but OMG, they cannot take it! Criticize a narcissist, and they will deny, get angry, turn on you big time.


I see that *YOU'VE* met my MIL.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Know-it-alls, man have I seen my share. When I was younger, I thought that know-it-alls knew it all. Then I got smart and realized that know-it-alls didn't know it all, in fact they knew very little. In fact they are a little slow!

I have come to the realization that the really smart people never try to impress anyone with what they know, they demonstrate what they know when the situation occurs.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Sentry-- hubby worked for Pepsi and let me tell you, coke is WWWAAAAyYYYY better. We only bought Mtn. Dew; acquafina water is nasty, and Pepsi is only good flat when you feel like you're about to vomit. 

Coke is the greatest. Gonna miss it in a long term grid down 

Lost a friend of mine recently to this. She spends more on hair and makeup and clothes than I spend on my car payments. She is currently 20ish weeks pregnant. Thought she was having a girl, all her buddies agreed with her but I thought it was a boy; I was right. She hasn't spoken to me since the day she found out. Because she spends so much on herself, her mom has bought all the big $ items for her son (crib, stroller/car seat, etc). She has bought the cheap clothes. 

Its apparently wrong to sacrifice for your children.


----------



## Reblazed (Nov 11, 2010)

dixiemama said:


> Pepsi is only good flat when you feel like you're about to vomit.


LOL ... that is exactly how I got started on Pepsi ... warm, flat with salty greasy chips to keep from having a hangover. :dunno::dunno::dunno: It worked.

.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

What I hate the most is going into new gun stores / sporting goods places (usually the ones with either Rambo wannabes or older guys behind the counter). Half the time they assume that because I'm a woman that I don't know anything about firearms. These are the guys that ignore you completely while they help all the male customers in the store first and then say something to the effect of "now miss are you sure you want to look at this .40 caliber? A smaller guns probably easier for you to handle." (And yes i have actually had this happen to me at a Cabelas gun counter) Um excuse me how would you know what I can handle...I've been shooting since I was 6, I carry a gun everyday for my job, and I've probably had more firearms and tactical training in the last year than you've ever had. If you're concerned about it why don't you ask what my experience level is before making assumptions.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Don't feel too bad ras1219como, most gun salesmen know less about guns than my children. But they are really good at pretending like they are the ultimate authority, as long as whatever line of BS they send flying your way results in a sale. I love to go into gun shops and play stupid just to see how much crap they will actually shovel at me. Usually it's pretty darn entertaining. The last time I got a guy who tried to tell me that the .40 had much more knockdown power than the .45 because the velocity was 2-3x more. That's why the FBI developed the round back in the 90's. I just smiled and nodded as he droned on. Derp!


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Well just one minor point...... Chevy's are better than Fords. Glocks beat out all other pistols and AR's haven't had jamming issues since the Nam and if you actually used one that jammed you are too old to argue with and will be dead soon so don't bother. Dang it all if it don't feel nice to just have you all agree with me since I'm usually right!! Great thread!!


----------



## pugstheprepper (Jul 10, 2013)

PipLogan said:


> I most likely dont know you and weve probably never met, but I do know one thing about you: youre doing it wrong.
> 
> You see, the way you hold your pistol is all wrong.
> 
> ...


You were in the army weren't you? This sounds juat like the leadershit in my unit


----------



## monkeywarrior (Aug 21, 2013)

Fortunately, I don't have such a person in my life.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

One thing I'll say in their defense, ras1219como, is that a lot of women have probably never even held a handgun. I always suggest newbies go to a store that has a range and test fire a number of different handguns until they find one they like. You're mainly trying to find a comfortable-sized grip for their hands with an action they can reliably operate. I've got big hands, but I still like my 9mm over other calibers since I can shoot better with it.
That being said, I wouldn't put up with insulting talk from a salesman if I knew what I wanted. Of course showing a badge at the beginning of the encounter has a way of stopping that kind of crapola too.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

First off, I've lost track of the drivel Sentry was spewing, he's wrong. Diet Pepsi > Diet Coke. He's wrong.


Also, you little girly people expecting to go buy guns only boys use... you're wrong! what could you possibly know about something so sophisticated? So please stop pretending and do everyone a favor and just go voluntarily go stand in the "you're wrong" corner in time-out until we let you go.

This kind of gets back to comments on the 10/22 thread... 

to me it's tires and religion, that's where I meet the most chest thumping males that must make sure I subscribe to their opinion... it helps though that when I'm talking to them I'm usually looking down by at least a foot or so... 

hopefully everyone saw through the utter BS I was saying above in the first 2 points 

And in all honesty... I've learned a LOT from being at the range with buddies wives and gf's 

1. Girls are better at correcting their "bad" form or habits. They dont have the testosterone overload which forces men into the "BS, I do it this way, you must be wrong" and... if they fine tune one or two minor things all of a sudden their accuracy is scary accurate. go figure...

2. Girls should RARELY, and I would really like to say NEVER, but I have seen ONE successful case of a husband coaching his wife on her first time at the pistol range.

In my experience:
There's too much of several things...
Friction from the relationship spilling into what should be limited to ONLY MECHANICS... for you, hold it this way, your this hand dominant but this eye dominant, if you want to shoot better, adjust this way...

Friction from being bossed around... 
It doesnt help anything if she feels like she's being submerged into a man's world, and not only submerged but thrown overboard at the same time. screw that. It's better if the coaching comes from someone else and then hubby can say "well, I agree with this part of it, you did do this, but I totally loved the way you did that and this and this other thing too!!" bang... win/win (thats assuming he's not jim-bob-hill-billy-red-neck you want do what little girly???")

I've been told many times I was the perfect person to take somebodies GF or SO or DW shooting, and I think I would agree with that, it's all about respect for her, the sport and the way she can grow into loving the sport I love! I wish there were more guys out there like that, which is only to say because we outnumber women shooters by a huge margin.


Just to give a "for example" of things that are really neat about having women at the range... and this happened only a couple weeks ago!

a few ranges are closed... me an my buddy decide lets go to bows instead of guns, and these women come over. By absolute definition the complete newbies to the sport because they had never shot bows before, had no idea what to do and how to do it, and had real wooden arrows (all 2 of them) and as a collective we knew squat about that bow or how to shoot it lol!! 

it was kind of funny, because based on the things I've said already I pretty much backed off on "training" them... I had no idea what to do with that bow, but we got through it, they had a great time, and I also introduced them to tomahawk throwing and then they had something to trump their BF's with since they'd done something those guys hadn't! 

if any guy wants to keep thinking they're not as good or better than us, good luck with that


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

8thDayStranger said:


> I see you've met my wife.


Well ex wife for me....lol

Jimmy


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

I have met "this guy" or "this girl" a lot! Usually the guy/girl that gets kicked out of the military because he can't make rank and it is everyone's fault but his/her own! I have seen "this guy" be "that girl" too. In the canoe club (NAVY) we sometimes call them sea lawyers, they know everything and when they get into trouble they will tell the tall tales about how they told the Commanding Officer to go FU*& themselves, but a week later they are given their Bad Conduct Discharge (AKA Big Chicken Dinner) and escorted to the bases front gate! (while in with the Commanding Officer they are usually crying like a little kid too) Every command has at least one of "that guy/girl" I made sure to make my statements non gender specific because in my experience young woman are becoming just as jacked up as men, some even taking it a bit further! I hate "that person" but enjoy watching from the sidelines as their worlds fall apart around them!


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

cqp33 said:


> I have met "this guy" or "this girl" a lot! Usually the guy/girl that gets kicked out of the military because he can't make rank and it is everyone's fault but his/her own! I have seen "this guy" be "that girl" too. In the canoe club (NAVY) we sometimes call them sea lawyers, they know everything and when they get into trouble they will tell the tall tales about how they told the Commanding Officer to go FU*& themselves, but a week later they are given their Bad Conduct Discharge (AKA Big Chicken Dinner) and escorted to the bases front gate! (while in with the Commanding Officer they are usually crying like a little kid too) Every command has at least one of "that guy/girl" I made sure to make my statements non gender specific because in my experience young woman are becoming just as jacked up as men, some even taking it a bit further! I hate "that person" but enjoy watching from the sidelines as their worlds fall apart around them!


So very true on adding women in to the mix!


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

My mother in law goes NOWHERE but knows it all. You can't tell her anything.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Dakine said:


> 2. Girls should RARELY, and I would really like to say NEVER, but I have seen ONE successful case of a husband coaching his wife on her first time at the pistol range.
> ......
> Friction from the relationship
> Friction from being bossed around... it's all about respect for her,


Respect is the key word. 
I can "coach" my wife, but only if I approach her from a certain angle. 
I will first ask how she feels about (whatever the topic is), then ask what she feels she would like to change. I never start off with: "You should do this differently...." or any other forms of such.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

8thDayStranger said:


> I see you've met my wife.


Didn't know my wife had a sister!


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

8thDayStranger said:


> I see you've met my wife.


8th..... SO when did you get married to my EX???


----------



## Plainsman (Nov 29, 2013)

That one guy hangs out all day at our small town gun shop; he's very well known.

I'm keeping my Yugoslavian AK and my Czech CZ-75 9mm anyway.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Plainsman said:


> I'm keeping my Yugoslavian AK and my Czech CZ-75 9mm anyway.


Those are both very nice pieces to own.

Anyone who knocks a CZ-75 is making a public declaration of their stupidity.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

But it's fun screwing with the narcissistics!

Coworker. States how the motion light switch in the restroom is "wrong" and it bothers everybody! So I hand him a on/off switch and wall plate. "What's this", he asks. "If the motion switch bothers you so much, here are the parts to change it", I tell him. 5 years later he still hasn't change the light switch and I haven't heard one more word about it from him.

Wife invites a couple over for supper. The way he dresses and talks you'd think he is the right hand man of the Owner of the company he works for. He isn't. I smile and nod all evening while he dominates the conversation. As they get ready to leave I ask if they want some fresh eggs (I have a few laying hens). Yes they do. He opens the egg carton lid and tells me I have the eggs in the carton upside down!. I take the carton from him, close the lid, turn the carton upside down and hand them back to him with a smile.

Did I mention it's fun screwing with the narcissistics?


----------



## NavaBoer (Dec 5, 2013)

This mentality totally fits the auto mechanic industry. Well most mechanics anyways I don't see myself acting that way and I've known many others that don't but we all know that old timer that does everything the right way....


----------



## dustinglodney (Apr 3, 2013)

Boomy said:


> and that guy is why I stay out of-
> Gun shops
> Gun ranges
> Kayak shops
> ...


Nice. I like.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

LincTex said:


> farting butterflies made me giggle,
> but I started laughing out loud when I got to this!!
> 
> You'd be giggling continuously at my house
> and I haven't see a butterfly for months.


----------

